# Smok M65 (upgrade) experiences



## RoRy13 (6/2/15)

Hi guys

Can I get some feedback from guys who have the Smok M50 (65watt upgrade)

Is there still issues such as incorrect ohm reading, power drop as battery goes down, or any other issues which where experienced with the M50 prior to the upgrade.

Your feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shaunnadan (6/2/15)

where did you guys get the upgrade done ?


----------



## RoRy13 (6/2/15)

Some local vendors where selling the already upgraded models from SMOK, but I see non have them in stock at the moment


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

I'm also curious about the ohms reading thing. It seemed like it was a rare occurrence but it happened to more than one person so a bit skeptical. Although I have seen a lot more reviews were people don't have that problem.

The 5W drop in power as the battery drains was not an error. It was programmed intentionally by Smok when the battery level drops as lower voltage can't push out the maximum wattage so they're showing you what your current charge can actually put out. A faulty or low power battery will cause that. I think it's actually good instead of you setting 50W on a dying battery and it shows 50W on the screen but you can feel nearly nothing while puffing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoRy13 (6/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> I'm also curious about the ohms reading thing. It seemed like it was a rare occurrence but it happened to more than one person so a bit skeptical. Although I have seen a lot more reviews were people don't have that problem.
> 
> The 5W drop in power as the battery drains was not an error. It was programmed intentionally by Smok when the battery level drops as lower voltage can't push out the maximum wattage so they're showing you what your current charge can actually put out. A faulty or low power battery will cause that. I think it's actually good instead of you setting 50W on a dying battery and it shows 50W on the screen but you can feel nearly nothing while puffing.


 
I've read power drop from 50W to 40W on 80% or 90% battery charge


----------



## VandaL (6/2/15)

Ohm reader is still kak, The only thing they did with the 65w is change the number it displays for watts and allow passthrough. It's not a true passthrough either, when charging and you take a hit it pauses the charge until you finish then goes back into charge mode

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Ohm reader is fine, always has been, except for on a few *faulty* devices - it does however work differently than what some are used to. Because it only has one decimal digit it displays the value truncated (not rounded up/down) but uses the full two decimals internally to calculate voltage - so if you have a .49 coil on it shows as .4 but uses .49 to calculate voltage 

Love it or hate it, it is not kak - just different 

And AFAIK most devices will use trickle charge instead of "true" passthrough because the amp draw is way too high for most chargers to handle, so for safety sake they use the battery (which should have decent amps) 

All in all the M50 is near perfect for me, and I'm sure the upgraded one is just an improvement - so very very almost perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

@free3dom : I take it, you actually have the device an are happy with it?

Any other owners to give their experience? Tired of these conflicting youtube reviews now so lets get a poll from actual owners here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> @free3dom : I take it, you actually have the device an are happy with it?
> 
> Any other owners to give their experience? Tired of these conflicting youtube reviews now so lets get a poll from actual owners here



I've had mine M50 (no upgrade) for more than a month now and it has not given me a single problem...and even if it does it is covered by a 6 month guarantee - and SkyBlue who I bought it from has guaranteed me they will honour this 

All in all, with the 65W upgrade this is a very solid mod and at the cost it is just perfect IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/2/15)

ive got one, but is doesnt have the 65W upgrade.

its a really nice device and i use it for my daily vape with a goblin tank.

cons :
18650 battery is locked in the device with an allen key so no swapping batteries and only can be charged with the usb

no pass through on my device. so if its on charge i have to disconnect and then fiddle to get the usb back in again, rather annoying during the evening

power reduced mode - device will only fire at the wattage output the battery can handle. so after 75% battery life and you can fire at 50W. 50% battery life and you cant fire about 30w.... for me this isnt so bad because i get a days usage at 20w

the menu interface is kak. to switch off the device you need to enter in a nuclear launch code with your id number and facebook password, lol

other than that the device is awesome !

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive got one, but is doesnt have the 65W upgrade.
> 
> its a really nice device and i use it for my daily vape with a goblin tank.
> 
> ...



The menu is indeed a pain in the ass, I just never turn it off so I forgot about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/2/15)

i need to turn off all devices when i work in the data centre.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive got one, but is doesnt have the 65W upgrade.
> 
> its a really nice device and i use it for my daily vape with a goblin tank.
> 
> ...



I think the battery thing is a preference and a pro for some. I see the lack of a removable battery with USB charging like on my MVP as an advantage since I don't have to spend more on a charger and won't be tempted to buy untold amounts of spare batteries like I do with my phones and remotes. I also don't have to fiddle and open it out to charge, especially at work.

The passthrough thing is fixed with the upgrade if you do it. Although, as mush like it and still want it, I do have it but never use it as I just use another device while one is on charge, even if it's next to me. 95% of the time, I charge at night when I'm at asleep anyway so it won't help me. On the odd occasion that I charge in the day, I actually change atomisers to the device I'm carrying around with me at the time.

The fact is that wattage is a result of voltage and resistance. the resistance will b set by the coil so if the battery voltage isn't high enough, you will never see high wattage, no matter what you set it to or what the display says. Smok is just being honest here by showing what you can really push out with your battery level and coil combination.

Hmm, this launch code power up could be an issue. I prefer a simple 3 or 5 click but I suppose nothing is perfect and you can't have it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> I think the battery thing is a preference and a pro for some. I see the lack of a removable battery with USB charging like on my MVP as an advantage since I don't have to spend more on a charger and won't be tempted to buy untold amounts of spare batteries like I do with my phones and remotes. I also don't have to fiddle and open it out to charge, especially at work.
> 
> The passthrough thing is fixed with the upgrade if you do it. Although, as mush like it and still want it, I do have it but never use it as I just use another device while one is on charge, even if it's next to me. 95% of the time, I charge at night when I'm at asleep anyway so it won't help me. On the odd occasion that I charge in the day, I actually change atomisers to the device I'm carrying around with me at the time.
> 
> ...



You can still 5 click to lock the fire button though....and unless you are unlucky like @shaunnadan who has to turn it off entirely it really is no bother to just lock it for "in your pocket" - quick and painless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

free3dom said:


> You can still 5 click to lock the fire button though....and unless you are unlucky like @shaunnadan who has to turn it off entirely it really is no bother to just lock it for "in your pocket" - quick and painless


Ah, I see. well that is good enough for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (6/2/15)

I really like the form factor of this device but it still seems too hit and miss for me.


----------



## Silver (6/2/15)

So far the M50 has treated me well

I got mine from SkyBlue. Was their first batch

It has worked reliably for me and I have not had any problems

Then again, I have mainly used it on my Lemo with a fairly tame 0.9 ohm coil and below 20 Watts

I get about a full Lemo tank (4.5 ml) of juice without any noticeable power drop. To me that is quite acceptable. On the Reo at about that same resistance with the same Efest battery I also get about 4 ml or so. So I would say its all good

What I really like about the m50 is the finish and the way that finish feels in the hand. Slightly grainy. Feels good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

So something weird has started to happen with my smok. 

While driving (hasnt happened anywhere else oddly enough) I'm busy vaping, chilling in traffic and then when I put my mod down I can hear it still firing!!! 

Panic I look at the screen and then menu option is activated. So if it's firing and you manage to goto the menu it will fire non stop until your out of the menu . 

Anyone else experience this phenomenon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So something weird has started to happen with my smok.
> 
> While driving (hasnt happened anywhere else oddly enough) I'm busy vaping, chilling in traffic and then when I put my mod down I can hear it still firing!!!
> 
> ...





Never had this happen, and not even sure how to get that going (I just tried, and failed). 
Could it be the button getting stuck and it then registers the three clicks to enter the menu? Or maybe a short of sorts?
I recently replaced the button with the rubber one (thanks to your earlier instructions  ) and it definitely sits a lot tighter.


----------



## Ashley A (11/2/15)

Weird. I heard that some mods have an auto fire option where you can touch the button once and leave it. It will stop firing when you hit the fire button again or it hits the 10/12s cutoff.

This was provided so you don't have to hold the fire button if you don't want to. Don't know if it's a malfunction or a function of the Smok. Let us know how it progresses?


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

I need to get the rubber button for mine from Philip. I'm still using the metal button 

It's only when driving though... was considering perhaps the moving around was registering it as the 3 clicks.


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I need to get the rubber button for mine from Philip. I'm still using the metal button
> 
> It's only when driving though... was considering perhaps the moving around was registering it as the 3 clicks.



Maybe it gets carsick 

But seriously, I had the steel button get stuck once (I tend to play with it) and decided to use the rubber one instead...just to be safe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

Not in my car... I can't even say it's because of bumpy roads or rough driving . 

Maybe it's just acting up because I've been giving the nemesis a lot more attention recently

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So something weird has started to happen with my smok.
> 
> While driving (hasnt happened anywhere else oddly enough) I'm busy vaping, chilling in traffic and then when I put my mod down I can hear it still firing!!!
> 
> ...


@shaunnadan , as much as I love my Dragon, this happens to me from time to time. Normally when I can't tell immediately if it fired, and I try again. Three clicks and you are in the menu. Sometimes, this coincides with it actually firing. Every time this has happened, I had to hastily remove the atty to make it stop. Not great, but once you're aware of it, easy to avoid


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

I've never had to remove my tank. I just launch the buttons onto option 1 and then hit wattage mode and then it stops.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dassie (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've never had to remove my tank. I just launch the buttons onto option 1 and then hit wattage mode and then it stops.


Thanks, will try that next time


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So something weird has started to happen with my smok.
> 
> While driving (hasnt happened anywhere else oddly enough) I'm busy vaping, chilling in traffic and then when I put my mod down I can hear it still firing!!!
> 
> ...



It happens on the BEC Pro as well, so is not unique to the M50. Also in traffic for me, and I assume it's due to my lazy-ass vaping style of just lightly pressing the fire button. I tend to take longer drags with 2-3 roughly 3 second long bursts of fire-release-fire-release, and it's mostly after the last one when I remove it from my mouth that I can hear the bugger still firing. Have a look at the screen, and yep, it's in the bluetooth menu...
Fortunately it doesn't happen all that often, but it seriously pisses me off that it is able to go into the menu while still firing the mod.
I usually end up attempting to unscrew the atty mid-flight, even if the 10 second cut-off timer does kick in, as I want to avoid any burnt taste from the coil at all costs.

All I can suggest to avoid this is that we 'man up' and firmly press the fire button when taking a toot 
That should avoid the switch bounce effect when just lightly pressing the fire button. It seemingly starts a fire sequence and then somehow also registers a 3-button press sequence to activate the menu while the mod happily continues to fire. K@k software design, I know. Most programmers do not test or code for any 'extreme' scenarios, as shit like this never happens in their 'extensive tests' ( read limited and rushed like hell to get stuff out to the market ). 

What is the actually the most annoying on the BEC Pro for me, is the fact that once it's switched on via the usual 5 push method, a 5 push sequence does not lock or switch the mod off. You can only do that via the menu again, so it's actually quicker to unscrew the battery compartment partially till it loses battery contact, and screw it back in. The mod then starts up in it's powered off mode again.

/rant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Never had this happen, and not even sure how to get that going (I just tried, and failed).
> Could it be the button getting stuck and it then registers the three clicks to enter the menu? Or maybe a short of sorts?
> I recently replaced the button with the rubber one (thanks to your earlier instructions  ) and it definitely sits a lot tighter.


@free3dom, where are the instructions on how to replace the button?


----------



## Alex (12/2/15)

RE: Autofiring
I don't own this device, but years of experience with all things electrical have taught me one thing. Many push button switches get stuck, most often because of dirt/grime that accumulates on the button face, and then works into the gap between the button switch and the "body".

Isopropyl alcohol available from most pharmacies and a fairly short bristle brush usually work wonders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> @free3dom, where are the instructions on how to replace the button?



Start here...and then go down a couple of posts for some pictures 

It's actually very easy - and I'm really liking the rubber button in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## sirthomas (12/2/15)

65 w version works fine had mine for 2 weeks no problems ohm reader is accurate just like most box mods only thing i wish they did is add 2 more rubber button changes for the up and down voltage , and yes it dose lower the watts automatically for you as the battery gets drained ,otherwise for the price you really cant go wrong its 950 guys that's cheap for 65 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/2/15)

I have the M65 device and I have been using it constantly for the past 2 weeks. Coming from my trusty IPV 2S the size difference is incredible. I will say that there is definitely a difference in reading between the two devices, normally 0.1 out on the ohms. But it works brilliantly. I vape constantly at 35w without a problem of step downs on low battery and all the rest. As for the auto fire I have not experienced the problem yet myself but if I do I know what to do from now on. I will say this I have build my Billow and Orchid to the same resistance and compared the two. The IPV fires immediatly on both tanks but the M65 has a slight delay, the up and down adjustment buttons do rattle slightly if you shake the device but this doesnt bother me. What gets me everytime is how flush all my tanks sit on the M65. Nothing short of perfect! my IPV from day 1 had a slight lean to one side but this thing is just spot on.

Another thing I have noticed is vaping both devices for a full day, at the same wattage and resistance the M65 actually lasts longer than the IPV. I have no idea if its a size thing or what but both have VTC4's and I go through about 2 billow tanks a day and the Smok lasts from morning till I go to bed where the IPV needs a battery change by 6 o clock. 

As for the menu on the M65. Locking the device and unlocking show the same message so there is always mass confusion when I am trying to unlock when I forgot to lock in the first place and so on, thats when I have to climb to the tallest mountain, gathering 4 blades of grass and consulting with the Old and Young Priest to unlock the dam thing! Lets just say I dont lock it anymore

All in all I love this little thing! The finish is by far better than any other device I have ever owned and it just chucks clouds all day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (12/2/15)

Alex said:


> RE: Autofiring
> I don't own this device, but years of experience with all things electrical have taught me one thing. Many push button switches get stuck, most often because of dirt/grime that accumulates on the button face, and then works into the gap between the button switch and the "body".
> 
> Isopropyl alcohol available from most pharmacies and a fairly short bristle brush usually work wonders.



I can vouch for Isopropyl alcohol, I've used it on the microswitches in my mechanical keyboard. Couple of drops with a dropper while the switch is pressed down, then push the switch quickly like 20-50 times to work the alcohol through the switch mechanism and dissolve the gunk, leave it for a little bit so the alcohol evaporates and the switches are golden again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (12/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So something weird has started to happen with my smok.
> 
> While driving (hasnt happened anywhere else oddly enough) I'm busy vaping, chilling in traffic and then when I put my mod down I can hear it still firing!!!
> 
> ...



@Shuannadan this happened to me on my M50 several times and that is while sitting at my desk. Luckily @Melinda was kind enough to to refund me. Then I went ahead and bought the M50 (65 Watt) from Sir Vape, so far no issues but I am not using it that often. I reckon it bound to happen whether M50 or the 65watt upgraded one. The rubber button seems like a good option but I have not attempted to change it (cold feet).


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

6ghost9 said:


> I have the M65 device and I have been using it constantly for the past 2 weeks. Coming from my trusty IPV 2S the size difference is incredible. I will say that there is definitely a difference in reading between the two devices, normally 0.1 out on the ohms. But it works brilliantly. I vape constantly at 35w without a problem of step downs on low battery and all the rest. As for the auto fire I have not experienced the problem yet myself but if I do I know what to do from now on. I will say this I have build my Billow and Orchid to the same resistance and compared the two. The IPV fires immediatly on both tanks but the M65 has a slight delay, the up and down adjustment buttons do rattle slightly if you shake the device but this doesnt bother me. What gets me everytime is how flush all my tanks sit on the M65. Nothing short of perfect! my IPV from day 1 had a slight lean to one side but this thing is just spot on.
> 
> Another thing I have noticed is vaping both devices for a full day, at the same wattage and resistance the M65 actually lasts longer than the IPV. I have no idea if its a size thing or what but both have VTC4's and I go through about 2 billow tanks a day and the Smok lasts from morning till I go to bed where the IPV needs a battery change by 6 o clock.
> 
> ...



The 0.1 discrepancy is due to the fact that the M50 uses two decimals internally and truncates the value for display (instead of rounding like other devices). So a 0.75 will be 0.7 on the M50 and 0.8 on most other devices. The M50 however will use the 0.75 internally for calculating voltage/power, where other mods generally use the 0.8 that is displayed - making the M50 more accurate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/2/15)

I changed to the rubber button tonight, and definitely prefer it to the original button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> I changed to the rubber button tonight, and definitely prefer it to the original button



Agreed. And now I want some for +/- as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

6ghost9 said:


> the up and down adjustment buttons do rattle slightly if you shake the device but this doesnt bother me.



How would you describe the slight rattle? Because I received mine this morning, I hardly had time to put a battery in so it could charge, but the buttons seemed very loose, not like they would only rattle if you shake it, but whenever you move it. I'm just trying to determine, if I'm full of shit, or if my device is sub-par.


----------

